# Dummy codes for EMR



## coled (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any good ideas of what type of codes make good "dummy" codes for an EMR?  I'm looking for something that will signify services such as Teacher evaluation of ADHD, Parent evaluation of ADHD etc.  The particular EMR is A4 and we are setting up a parellel registry system form information to flow to for population management. 

Any help from all you experts would be great!


----------



## mstenochs (Jul 9, 2008)

On my system I would do TEVAL for the example you gave of teacher eval of ADHD...or you could assign a number code... I try to stay away from those ( you don't want to accidentally assign a real CPT code to your dummy). I'm not really sure what your system requirements are but you should make sure that it is a code you will be able to recognize either by the description or the code itself.


----------



## jhayes (Jul 9, 2008)

I would use part of the most common word, in this case "eval" and follow it with the more descriptive.  So EVALT for teacher, EVALP for parent...whatever you do, make it easy for the data entry people to rationalize it and things will go much easier for you!  
Good luck on your EMR rollout!  A4 is a good system.


----------

